# Would like to express my gratitude :)



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 13, 2017)

I just want to thank the following ppl for donating/giving a great deal on PC hardware for my kids after the fire at thier moms house at the end of August. 

@Norton @Lt_JWS I would like to thank you both for for the donations that I'm receiving from you. The kids will be ecstatic that they both will have their own pc's to use 

@Guitar thanks for the great deal on the r9 390x 

The generosity of members here is amazing and I can't express my thanks enough times to the 3 of you 

Looking forward to crunching on the Rigs and helping good causes again


----------



## Norton (Oct 13, 2017)

Happy to be able to help 

Pics when you get everything together


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 13, 2017)

Norton said:


> Happy to be able to help
> 
> Pics when you get everything together


Will get pics of the rig u sent me once that ram arrives  gfx card beauty shot when it arrives in mail


----------



## Lt_JWS (Oct 14, 2017)

Happy to help, I hope your kids enjoy


----------



## fullinfusion (Oct 14, 2017)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I just want to thank the following ppl for donating/giving a great deal on PC hardware for my kids after the fire at thier moms house at the end of August.
> 
> @Norton @Lt_JWS I would like to thank you both for for the donations that I'm receiving from you. The kids will be ecstatic that they both will have their own pc's to use
> 
> ...


your a good man @AlienIsGOD !! Good things happen to the true hearted ppl here


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 18, 2017)

PC 1 is ALIVE


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 18, 2017)

AlienIsGOD said:


> PC 1 is ALIVE  View attachment 93183



Go to www.blackviper.com for service optimization and www.askwoody.com for os updates that break windows or introduce telemetry.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 18, 2017)

Gonna get the FCU then do your suggestions, updating windows is the worst lol.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 18, 2017)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Gonna get the FCU then do your suggestions, updating windows is the worst lol.



Yeah it is, that's why I take shots of my wud list so I can remove what I don't want before installing


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 18, 2017)

Sitting in my room for now til i get the desk out of my daughters room (i cant lift it myself  )


----------



## manofthem (Oct 18, 2017)

AlienIsGOD said:


> View attachment 93202 View attachment 93203
> 
> Sitting in my room for now til i get the desk out of my daughters room (i cant lift it myself  )



Always a pretty sight to see WUs getting crunched


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 18, 2017)

Have a lead on a 2nd mobo coming (the pc norton sent wouldnt post a monitor signal, tried for 3 days and lots of googling) thnx to @flmatter .  This means i can get a 2nd pc up and running and leave it at the kids other house so there is a family pc there 

I think something may have just gotten damaged in shipping as the 8350 works fine in the 990 mobo and i know the 8320 that went with that mobo works as well


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 22, 2017)

Damn gfx card was running at 95C, just had to make a custom profile in gpu tweak 2 and now it hums at 72C in overwatch


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Oct 26, 2017)

kids are loving the pc, games play great and I crunch while they are at school or sleeping  one question tho did i do my signature right for WCG? i grabbed it from here http://www.wcgsig.com/ found my name and it took me to a pic of the above sig.  What i mean by did i do it right is will it update or do i have to request a new one in WCG forums?


----------



## Guitar (Oct 28, 2017)

Awesome! Glad you got it all together and it's working well.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 29, 2017)

cool, why we have this forum


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 1, 2017)

If anybody is able, ill gladly go half on a cpu cooler for the pc. I have one here that would fit , but since its international shipping, the cost would be about the same as just ordering a new one from amazon.* I found a nice bequiet HS for $30usd(shipped)*. PM me if your willing.afaik its the last component required.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 1, 2017)

AlienIsGOD said:


> What i mean by did i do it right is will it update or do i have to request a new one in WCG forums?





> If you like it please tell me, then I will add you to my script and your sig will automatically be created and updated, each time the wcg stats are updated (twice a day).


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 2, 2017)

Board/cpu/ram has arrived


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 2, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> If anybody is able, ill gladly go half on a cpu cooler for the pc. I have one here that would fit , but since its international shipping, the cost would be about the same as just ordering a new one from amazon.* I found a nice bequiet HS for $30usd(shipped)*. PM me if your willing.afaik its the last component required.


I won $25 PayPal card in the tpu warm up challenge, I will put that towards the HSF.


----------



## flmatter (Nov 2, 2017)

hsf and thermal grease taken care of    expected delivery 11-10 thru 11-16
coming from  amazon    

grizzly kyronaut  and bequiet BK009 hsf   on its way.  11-10/16  expected delivery


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 2, 2017)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I won $25 PayPal card in the tpu warm up challenge, I will put that towards the HSF.


awesome, now we can make this happen.

edit
did someone ship one?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 2, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> awesome, now we can make this happen.
> 
> edit
> did someone ship one?


Ya flmatter shipped one, it's a few posts above


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 18, 2017)

forgot I had some reward credit at my local store so i grabbed this 22" VA monitor https://www.benq.com/en/monitor/stylish/gw2270.html

The kids rig is now complete  the gfx card has a 1080P display to run finally    it only cost me $70 out of pocket instead of the $120 it would have cost  (needless to say, the presents under the tree will be smaller this year  )


----------



## flmatter (Nov 18, 2017)

Bonus rewards rock!  Glad you got a monitor


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 18, 2017)

flmatter said:


> Bonus rewards rock!  Glad you got a monitor


i had a 19" 720P throwaway lcd but it was horrible and the r9 390x deserves better then 720P


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 29, 2017)

arriving tomorrow or friday, then i can get the 8320 up and running 

Lol it was in my mailbox today  build to commence soon, my neck and shoulder are hurting so I'm gonna need a cpl days to recover or some help to get it done... Pics to follow


----------



## flmatter (Nov 30, 2017)

Can't wait to see the awesomeness!
Get well soon too!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 4, 2017)

assembled pc and have the same problem as the first build of it, no signal to monitor.  Since I have changed everything but the PSU in the 3rd PC im assuming the PSU is the culprit and something happened during shipping of pc   will be sourcing a PSU hopefully in jan 18 as Xmas is fast coming.  Will update when i can find a power supply 

also noticed no lights on mouse or keyboard when i tried to power up, so im really thinking psu issue


----------



## Norton (Dec 8, 2017)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Since I have changed everything but the PSU in the 3rd PC im assuming the PSU is the culprit and something happened during shipping of pc


Is this the TX650 that I sent you?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 8, 2017)

Norton said:


> Is this the TX650 that I sent you?


Yes, that is the only part that was not swapped out. I can't think of anything else as every other part is different, even the cpu.


----------



## Norton (Dec 8, 2017)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Yes, that is the only part that was not swapped out. I can't think of anything else as every other part is different, even the cpu.


Sorry to hear that it didn't survive the trip - will see if I can locate one for you.

Will discuss further via PM if I can locate something over the weekend


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 8, 2017)

F@*k customs /postal service... They can't even handle stuff properly


----------



## flmatter (Dec 8, 2017)

Let us know I may have one too and I know where some used cheap ones are located at up here too.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 3, 2018)

390X is being repaired  not too long of an estimated wait either


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 5, 2018)

replacement card came around 1pm today, installed and been playing games and youtube since then w/o issues   my son is very happy atm 

next up is buying a new psu for the build @Norton sent.  Thats my winter/spring project to save for


----------



## flmatter (Jan 5, 2018)

Awesome  glad to hear all is good again


----------

